# Tired.......



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

After 23 days on the road, it is coming to a close. I have 12 days off. Did a final cut a few weeks ago, and really looks great.

Happy to be going home.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

So, now you're going to have a week to recharge, and eat turkey, ham and all the fixin's!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> So, now you're going to have a week to recharge, and eat turkey, ham and all the fixin's!


Yes sir, just learned Wednesday next week back on the road. 4th Qtr and EOY turning likely into closed.


----------

